# Do you have favorites?



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok so I am curious... I have seen TONS of pictures here and every one has been of your gorgeous furbabies! I think nothing is more gorgeous or majestic looking then a GSD. Something about this breed of dog just ozzes pride and beauty. I love this breed more than almost any other animal on the planet as I am sure most of you have this odd obsession as well. With that being said... Have any of you chose a favorite or a couple favorites of the pups you have seen on this site? Now I like every dog I have seen on this site don't get me wrong BUT when I see a new post with pics from a few certain people I get excited and can not wait to see the new pics! (I really hope I am not the only one). Which pups/owners stick out in your mind? Which dogs are on your "favorite" list. Ok the rules are, :

1. you can not choose your own pups, those go without saying. 
2. Post names of pups or owners in here that are on your list (try to limit it to 3-4 per post)
3. If you see your name or your pup posted in here on the favorite list, you have to post your favorite pic of them(and add YOUR favorite pups) 

I think this will be a fun way to not only see some GORGEOUS pics of pups but also bring light to some of the gorgeous pups that I may not have seen and maybe add new ones to my favorite! 

Of course I will go first:

1. GSSlover91's pup Berlin (and if the subject isn't to sore Akira was my first favorite ever on these forums)

2. Ikellen's (i think thats it) "Remy/Remington"- this pup cracks me up

3. Melina's "Koda"


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I haven't been around long enough to have favorites yet. But I LOVE to look at all the pictures. And some people sent me real pictures in Christmas cards and I am going to tape those up by my desk.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

wink-_-wink said:


> Ok so I am curious... I have seen TONS of pictures here and every one has been of your gorgeous furbabies! I think nothing is more gorgeous or majestic looking then a GSD. Something about this breed of dog just ozzes pride and beauty. I love this breed more than almost any other animal on the planet as I am sure most of you have this odd obsession as well. With that being said... Have any of you chose a favorite or a couple favorites of the pups you have seen on this site? Now I like every dog I have seen on this site don't get me wrong BUT when I see a new post with pics from a few certain people I get excited and can not wait to see the new pics! (I really hope I am not the only one). Which pups/owners stick out in your mind? Which dogs are on your "favorite" list. Ok the rules are, :
> 
> 1. you can not choose your own pups, those go without saying.
> 2. Post names of pups or owners in here that are on your list (try to limit it to 3-4 per post)
> ...


Aw, too flattered! I think my boy is gorgeous too, but I may be biased :wub:

A few of my favorites are Koda (Melina), he is such a beauty! I also really love Keefer and Halo (Cassidy's Mom), Bear (BearGSD) and Kyleigh (kyleigh). I apparently am really biased toward coaties as I just noticed.  But of course, I love all the beautiful German Shepherds on here. They are all beauties. 

Here are my favorite pictures of Berlin and Akira. 

Akira:

































Berlin:

































Sorry, very hard to narrow it down to one picture! lol


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

OH! and Ollie!! (carriesue), another coatie of course!! lol


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

DO NOT BE SORRY!! your pups literally started my love for the coaties!! I LOVED seeing your posts just for a glimpse at them pups!! I am pretty jealous actually (dont tell Hero) but they really are great looking dogs!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

wink-_-wink said:


> DO NOT BE SORRY!! your pups literally started my love for the coaties!! I LOVED seeing your posts just for a glimpse at them pups!! I am pretty jealous actually (dont tell Hero) but they really are great looking dogs!!


Haha, glad me and my pups gave you coatie fever! But thanks!! I have to say I agree  and Hero is just as handsome!


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Carriesue....your Olli!!! now on my list <3 I wish there was a way to tag people in this lol


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow...too hard to narrow it down to just a few.
I love them ALL! :wub:
I love seeing the pics and watching them all grow up into beautiful beautiful GSDs, whether it's white, working line, or show line, etc.

 Kat


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree with Kat . There is WAY to many beautiful dogs on here to single out a few. I love the breed period they all are my favorites.  But if I had to pick a favorite it would be Odita


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All of them are beautiful My list can go on and on...but I will go with the four that come to mind first. Kira, Spirit, Balen and Teddy.(Anthony, Jo Ellen, Patchon, and Jo in TX)


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Pictures from Josie/Zues,GatorDog,and Vaks are some of my favorites.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

If I'm going to be completely honest I would say that Rocket(Rocketdog) is my absolute favorite male coatie... He is absolutely gorgeous!

My others would be Kyleigh, Berlin, Grim, Nikon(I do love black and red males!), Kira(FrankieC) and Odita are the first ones that come to mind.

I am super partial to coaties and black and red GSD's I will admit!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't think of usernames, but my favorite dogs are Hondo, Iorek, and Stark (the American line one). 
 I love Nikon and Enzo, too.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

gsdlover91 said:


> I also really love Keefer and Halo (Cassidy's Mom), Bear (BearGSD) and Kyleigh (kyleigh). I apparently am really biased toward coaties as I just noticed.


Me too! And "Keefalo" says thanks!

The pretty girl










The handsome boy


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I am on and off this forum but over the years I have always enjoyed the photos of Keefer and Halo and LaRen616's Sinister, also Grimm but I can't remember the owner's username.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh how could I forget about Keefer and Halo! Both gorgeous coaties! :wub:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I love Evan's Baxter. He has such a sweet face. 

Elisabeth's Stark reminds me of Niko lol, so of course I love him. 

Bianca's Molly makes me laugh, she is a another favorite.

Aimee's Rocket is just a gloriously beautiful dog, I LOVE his color.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

My absolute fave on here is Odita ... I just wanna eat her up!

Then comes Ollie, Grim and Rocket ... in no specific order ... and once I finally saw Keefer (LOL) had to put him on the list too!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh my, I love Coaties also.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That's really hard to call, so I will break down some of my faves (Coated and Stock)

Coated: Odita, Rocketdog, Keefer, Halo, Kyleigh
puppies: Ollie and Berlin

Stock : Liesje (Nikon), Gatordog (Aiden), Jag (Grim) Sunflowers (Hans)

Oh there's too many to name...I love them all :wild:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My favorites are GSD Gunner, Wolfie and Bear but honestly I love them all.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I hate these "favorites" threads!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The leetle friends, JeanK's Rocco and Good Karma's Rosa:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...1-let-me-introduce-you-my-leetle-friends.html


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The leetle friends are cute-she takes great pics of them


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

As stated in his thread, KAISER is now on my favorites list! what a gorgeous pup (and a non coatie!!)


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Seems like everyone has the same favorites proabably from people who post most of the time on this forum. My favorite other than my own of course( mine is gorgeous ) is Piper (can't remember which Piper though) Abby (the floppy ear pup that passed away recentely) and Kyleigh (hope I spelled it right) and Akira (passed away very young) I think she was owned by GSDlover91.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Akira was GSDlover91's and she was my first favorite when I joined this site. It was a shame what that poor girl had to go through but it brought her to her new boy Berlin. She posted a couple pics of Akira on the first page here (made me smile and upset at the same time).


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

wink-_-wink said:


> Akira was GSDlover91's and she was my first favorite when I joined this site. It was a shame what that poor girl had to go through but it brought her to her new boy Berlin. She posted a couple pics of Akira on the first page here (made me smile and upset at the same time).


oh yeah I just joined the forum when I read her post and I was crying looking at her pix I just couldn't imagine losing a beautiful innocent puppy to that horrible disease, my pup was the same age as hers so I was imagining if something like that happended to Arexa man I don't know what I would do.... So sad. Berlin looks very similar to Akira also gorgeous pup!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

llombardo said:


> All of them are beautiful My list can go on and on...but I will go with the four that come to mind first. Kira, Spirit, Balen and Teddy.(Anthony, Jo Ellen, Patchon, and Jo in TX)


!!!

!!!! I was just on the verge of sobbing because no one had mentioned Spirit LOL

Awwww, big hugs to you Llombardo :hug:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

What is a non-coatie?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I love looking at all the pictures here. I had no idea there was so much variation in the breed. I get so excited to see what the next GSD will look like.

I do know what my all-time favorite picture is. I have no idea who this dog belongs to, I'm sure someone from here? His name is Havoc, I believe.










LOL, and Spirit did his Havoc wanna-be imitation last weekend


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

a non-coatie is a stock coat (the "regular" GSD - if there is such thing as a regular GSD)

a coatie is a long coat (Like Kyleigh!)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> !!!
> 
> !!!! I was just on the verge of sobbing because no one had mentioned Spirit LOL
> 
> Awwww, big hugs to you Llombardo :hug:


I'm partial to black/tan and black/red


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

julie87 said:


> Seems like everyone has the same favorites proabably from people who post most of the time on this forum. My favorite other than my own of course( mine is gorgeous ) is Piper (can't remember which Piper though) Abby (the floppy ear pup that passed away recentely) and Kyleigh (hope I spelled it right) and Akira (passed away very young) I think she was owned by GSDlover91.


 
Is it my Piper or a different one? lol


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

We can only choose a FEW!? 

Uh... Falon's Kastle & Pan
Lies' Nikon
Elizabeth's Stark
Evan's Baxter!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Berlin and Keefer are two of only my many favorites I've had the pleasure of seeing.

I hope Lisl is half as pretty as these dogs when she grows up.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Some of my favorites are: Nikon, Beau, Grimm, Zyphra (I butchered that spelling), Kira, Aiden, Blizzack, Baby Gibbs and Kyleigh. Haha there's soo many.

I love reading posts about Spirit and whatever antics Speedys parents and Zack are up to.

This is a great place, it's opened my eyes up to a whole new world.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you guys. Berlin and Akira have the same father, so they look pretty similar and have a few of the same silly habits.  Those pictures I posted made me sad/happy too....she was such a beautiful girl and I miss her everyday. But she is waiting for me and Berlin at the rainbow bridge  

Btw, Berlin is honored that he's made some people's favorites lists 

I love this forum, and all the beautiful German Shepherds on it. 



julie87 said:


> oh yeah I just joined the forum when I read her post and I was crying looking at her pix I just couldn't imagine losing a beautiful innocent puppy to that horrible disease, my pup was the same age as hers so I was imagining if something like that happended to Arexa man I don't know what I would do.... So sad. Berlin looks very similar to Akira also gorgeous pup!





wink-_-wink said:


> Akira was GSDlover91's and she was my first favorite when I joined this site. It was a shame what that poor girl had to go through but it brought her to her new boy Berlin. She posted a couple pics of Akira on the first page here (made me smile and upset at the same time).


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I missed this thread! There are soo many that I love! I hate to even name because I know I will miss some! I love the coaties like Ollie, Akira and Berlin, Kyleigh, and of course Halo (she makes me cry, but I can't help but look!) and Keefer. I also love the non-coaties like Havoc, Karlo, Hans, Spirit, and many, many others!! You can pretty much post any pic of a working dog (especially a Czech!) and I'm going to be in love! :wub: The pup Liesl is enough to melt my heart! :wild: Kira is just gorgeous and so well behaved! I KNOW I forgot dogs that I love! Shepherds are just where it's at... and their pics are the greatest. There are some of the most beautiful GSDs I've ever seen on here. Nzo and his blog have been one of my fav's, too! Grim is very pleased to be mentioned on here, too.. although he doesn't need a bigger head, LOL!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

gaia_bear said:


> I love reading posts about Spirit and whatever antics Speedys parents and Zack are up to.


Awww, thanks  I wish I had more time to spend here, but I'm kinda busy uppy:


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

wink-_-wink said:


> Ok so I am curious... I have seen TONS of pictures here and every one has been of your gorgeous furbabies! I think nothing is more gorgeous or majestic looking then a GSD. Something about this breed of dog just ozzes pride and beauty. I love this breed more than almost any other animal on the planet as I am sure most of you have this odd obsession as well. With that being said... Have any of you chose a favorite or a couple favorites of the pups you have seen on this site? Now I like every dog I have seen on this site don't get me wrong BUT when I see a new post with pics from a few certain people I get excited and can not wait to see the new pics! (I really hope I am not the only one). Which pups/owners stick out in your mind? Which dogs are on your "favorite" list. Ok the rules are, :
> 
> 1. you can not choose your own pups, those go without saying.
> 2. Post names of pups or owners in here that are on your list (try to limit it to 3-4 per post)
> ...


I just saw this...Don't know how I missed it. Thank you so much  Koda and I are doing well. He turned 6 this year! My, how time flies! We don't post as much as we used to, but we are lurking...He's (And Riley) been my constant companion for so long now that I don't know what I'd do without him. They truly are incredible...

Our Christmas picture this year, haha! This is why I stick to concert Photography!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my absolute favorite dog now that I've been back and for purely superficial reasons since I don't know much about her, is Carma, who belongs to GatorDog!

my dream dog would be 22" 55lbs black sable not-too-long coatie and although I like boys, she's pretty darn close...

*drool*


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine is Lobodog. He is stunning.


----------

